# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  Do I have an anxiety disorder?!?!?!?!?

## SharkMan

I have been awfully worried lately for so many reasons and very stressed. But last week I experienced something that I hadn't before. I had an awful headache, I felt so out of it, I felt shaky and dizzy, I felt like I had had a heart attack, my heart was racing and my glands around my throat felt like they were going to explode. I got scared and so I figured I would go to bed early, but it wouldn't go my legs felt like pins and needles and I was so restless. I had hoped it would go the following day and it felt like when I woke up and was off to college that it had gone, but it came back again that day. The next day I was fine and have seemed to be fine up till yesterday when I felt shaky and dizzy and sick, I couldn't walk down the stairs without my legs shaking so much. I am so scared and I'm thinking of going to the doctors tomorrow but I don't know whether it is anxiety or something else???? Please help!

----------


## Ms.Lady

General anxiety disorder may sound familiar to many people and may be  defined easily from the name itself; however, understanding the nature  of this ailment can be complicated mainly due to the different causes,  symptoms and treatments involved. 

Symptoms and Manifestations 

Those who have this disorder may experience debilitating anxiousness or  worry over the simplest things and may prevent them from performing even  the simplest of daily tasks. It can even lead an individual to a point  where their anxiety has physical manifestations such as overly sweaty  palms, uneasiness, and shortness of breath, exhaustion, headaches,  tremors and vomiting. 

General anxiety disorder is considered serious because it can be  triggered by mundane and simple things. Instances or events that  necessitate decision-making can trigger panic attacks and anxiety.  Thoughts of the future are more focused on negative outcomes which can  result to extreme worrying. 

Possible causes and challenges of this disorder 

The causes of General anxiety disorder are not yet clearly known, but  there are studies that show a link to the genetic makeup of a person.  The major causes looked at are stress and typical stressful situations  that can worsen the disorder because of the need to make decisions,  hence, stimulating the "fight or flight" hormones in the body.

----------


## QuietCalamity

I'm sorry to hear that. Unfortunately no one here can diagnose you, so going to a doctor is a great idea. If you are in college you also most likely have access to free counselors. I've been to mine and I highly recommend it.

----------


## merc

High blood pressure can cause anxiety. Anxiety can cause high blood pressure. It'd be a good idea to go to a doctor to get checked out.

----------


## 1

Anxiety mixed with something else.

----------


## walsit

I think it's best for you to see a Dr.

----------

